# [BACKUP] Crear copia multivolumen con tar (Abierto)

## tahawk

Normalmente hago las copias de seguridad con la siguiente instruccion

```
tar -cvpzf /destino --exclude=... /
```

La copia la guardo en una particion FAT32. El problema que tengo es que mi sistema ha llegado a un tamano en el que el fichero resultante ocupa mas 4 GB y por lo tanto no puedo guardarlo en la particion por ser FAT. Entonces lo que intente fue realizar la compresion con la opcion

```
--multi-volume
```

pero no consigo que me haga la division de ficheros. Supongo que de alguna manera he de decirle el tamano que quiero no?

----------

## quilosaq

La opción --muli-volumen de tar sólo funciona si tar detecta un fin de cinta de backup o en caso de copiar sobre disco un fin de espacio en disco, pero no un error de disco. En ese caso te pediría que pusieras otro disco. En resumen que tar no sirve para lo que tu quieres.

Puedes encontrar mas información sobre tar con info tar.

Para lo que necesitas te recomiendo dar que está en portage (app-backup/dar)

----------

## natxoblogg

También tienes la herramienta gráfica en kde, del dar, el kdar, bastante sencillo de manejar e intuitivo.

Aunque sin duda te recomiendo el hdup:

```
app-backup/hdup

     Available versions:  1.6.37 ~2.0.14 {crypt}

     Homepage:            http://www.miek.nl/projects/hdup2/index.html

     Description:         Hdup is backup program using tar, find, gzip/bzip2, mcrypt and ssh.

```

Yo utilizo este, y si me deja fragmentar los archivos en varios de menos tamaño.

Dale un ojo y nos cuentas.

----------

## tahawk

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> La opción --muli-volumen de tar sólo funciona si tar detecta un fin de cinta de backup o en caso de copiar sobre disco un fin de espacio en disco, pero no un error de disco. En ese caso te pediría que pusieras otro disco. En resumen que tar no sirve para lo que tu quieres

 

Era lo que me temia.

Bueno la verdad que utilizo gnome y no tengo ganas de tener que empezar a instalar librerias de kde así que probaré dar y hdup para decidir con cual me quedo. Por cierto, estos programas en que formato guardan el backup? Se trata de gzip tambien?

----------

## natxoblogg

Puedes utilizar diferentes algoritmos de compresión, por lo que tienes cierta variedad de extensiones, pero por defecto, deja los archivos en .dar, que es primo hermano del .tar, así que con cualquiera de los dos no tendrás problemas.

----------

## i92guboj

La filosofía de unix siempre fue el uso de herramientas que realicen una tarea, y la realicen de la mejor forma posible. Así surgió tar para concatenar archivos, gzip para comprimirlos, y split para partir el resultado en bloques de cualquier tamaño.

Si de verdad quieres una utilidad que lo haga todo te recomiendo 7z, que probablemente tiene la mejor portabilidad a día de hoy en cuanto a SOs y arquitecturas se refiere.

----------

